# Popular Music/Amplification???



## kcarpe (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello all! New to the forum here and had a couple of questions as I am seeking to venture out into the small gig venue!

First, Can anyone PLEASE point me in the right direction in regards to finding decent arrangements for popular music for classical guitar - I have spent no little time trying to find intermediate-advanced songbooks that will appeal to the general listening audience.

Secondly, I recently purchased a solid Koa wood Cordoba CG. It has B-Band electronics onboard and although this guitar/setup may not be everyone's preference for professional playing it is what I have. Can anyone give me some info on finding an adequate amplifier (not as high end as the AER, although I would love to have one!) in the 500-1000 dollar price range.

I really appreciate any info and look forward to reading more in this forum!


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

I think you are more likely to find the answers on any of the numerous guitar or gear forums. Here are a couple

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/

http://studio-central.com/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=47


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

kcarpe said:


> First, Can anyone PLEASE point me in the right direction in regards to finding decent arrangements for popular music for classical guitar - I have spent no little time trying to find intermediate-advanced songbooks that will appeal to the general listening audience.


Japanese composer Toru Takemitsu arranged a number of Beatles songs for guitar.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Japanese composer Toru Takemitsu arranged a number of Beatles songs for guitar.


The collection is called 12 Songs, and it includes other standards, such as "Summertime" and "Over the Rainbow" as well as about 4 Beatles songs (mostly McCartney's, which are more melodically-oriented). I don't play guitar myself, but I've heard the collection is pretty difficult, but if you want intelligent, respectful arrangements of popular music, there's no better choice in my opinion.


----------

